# Goat cubes



## vilasman1 (Dec 29, 2004)

What are you supposed to do with the little cubes of goat meat that my local supermarket sells? 
I have been trying to sear them in the all purpose cast iron pan, but some how I dont think that is their calling. To much fat bone and chewy sinewy stuff.
Are you supposed to use them for stew?


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 29, 2004)

My West Indian friends cook curried goat a lot....   long, slow cooking required!


----------



## kyles (Dec 31, 2004)

In Fiji they call it buckery.....because it's very rubbery. There are a myriad of jokes about cooking goat, like cook your goat with a tin of beans, when the tin is soft the goat is ready.

Seriously though, in a curry as Ishbel has suggested, it's lovely.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 2, 2005)

I'd bbq it with lots of lemon juice, oregano, salt and pepper.
I love lamb and goat. Yummmy!


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 25, 2005)

An excellent way to fix goat cubes is a recipe called Korean Stlye Chevon.
1 lb. chevon steak, cut into one inch pieces
4 T. sugar
2 T. oil
6 T. soy sauce
1 garlic clove
dash black pepper
1 green onion chopped
4 T. sesame seeds
1 T. flour
Mix the chevon with sugar and oil.  Combine the rest of the indredients, mix with meat.  Marinate up to three days in the refrigerator, stirring once in a while so meat soaks up the sauce.  Broil, grill or pan fry.  Can be cooked on a skewer.  Serve over rice.

The thing I have found about goat meat is how lean it is.  Braise in olive oil and/or butter.  It is excellent in stew, just flour in seasoned flour, brown, and proceed with stew recipe.
Even when making meat loaf, I add oil, and lots of onion and garlic.
Cheers, Beth


----------



## Yakuta (Apr 25, 2005)

When it comes to red meat, Indians use goat and lamb over the other kinds so a lot of Indian or Indian inspired curries can be made with goat meat.  

You can use the boneless cubes and grind them in a food processor and make a ground goat curry that is made with a chockful of spices (not necessarily hot) for that great flavor.  

The recipe is like any other curry recipe where onions are sauteed until golden brown.  A bunch of fresh spices (cloves, cinnamon stick, cardamom, corrainder seeds, cumin seeds) are powdered and sauteed with the onions and some freshly minced garlic and ginger paste.  Next comes the turmeric, jalapeno or any other green chillies or red chilli powder.  A generous amount of freshly chopped tomatoes (3-4) or can of tomato sauce.  Add the ground meat and salt and let it all cook down until all the water evaporates and the meat is browned.  I sometimes add a nice helping of peas to this and top it with freshly chopped cilantro and serve it with naan.


----------



## Robo410 (Dec 26, 2005)

Jamaican curried goat stew is really good.  Check out New Joy of Cooking for recipe.


----------



## Constance (Dec 26, 2005)

I have never cooked goat, but I would imagine it would be a lot like venison...very lean. The younger ones are naturally going to be much more tender. Thing being, we butcher our own venison, and I peel off all that silverskin.
Sprinkling the meat with a little lemon juice first is a fine idea, pdswife...I do that with lots of meats. 
Here's a way to cook it that is not a gourmet recipe, but it will be delicous, and very tender. Put it in a crockpot with a can of cream of mushroom (or other cream of soup) and a packet of onion soup mix. Cook on low for however long it takes...probably 4-6 hours. I often add baby carrots and canned potatoes during the last hour.


----------



## Robo410 (Dec 26, 2005)

goat  is much more similar to lamb, and has some fat on it (domestic goat) .


----------



## buckytom (Dec 27, 2005)

how about a french style goat stew?

in a large pot over medium high heat, render bacon, set aside bacon, flour and brown goat cubes, set meat aside. deglaze with white wine, set liquid aside with meat. add evoo, toast garlic, add a mirepoix to sweat. when softened, add a bundle of fresh herbs de provence, return meat, bacon and liquid to the pot. add more wine or water to top everything off. add a tbsp of citrus zest, and a little of the citrus juice. reduce heat to low and cover pot to simmer.
after an hour or so, add cubed potatoes and baby carrots. simmer until the meat is falling apart, and the potatoes are tender.


----------



## Robo410 (Dec 27, 2005)

sounds delicious!  btw, these "cubes" are a mixture of what looks likes little chops and short ribs.  these little bones add a lot of flavor to the cooking, and like the bones on some Chinese duck recipes, (or some bbq I've had) are easy to "suck the meat off of"

anyway, don't be afraid of this beastie if it is presented!


----------



## Constance (Dec 27, 2005)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> goat  is much more similar to lamb, and has some fat on it (domestic goat) .



Thanks for the info, Robo. 

BT, I saved your recipe for Goat Stew...I think that would be great with my venison, too. The bacon will add a lot of flavor. What would you think about adding Marsala instead of white wine?


----------



## buckytom (Dec 28, 2005)

constance, from what i've learned, that is a pretty basic style from provence, which allows for lots of substitutions. if you like marsala, go for it and let us know the results. in fact, depending on the gaminess of the vennison, or lack thereof actually, it might even work better.
the first time i made this, with lamb neck and shoulders, i used a merlot. it was good, but i found white wine works better with strongly flavored lamb. i used a nice italian pinot grigio delle venezie, and the citrus was oranges, as the original recipe suggests (from "les halles") and it came out great.
also, don't go nuts with the herbs de provence. a few fresh herbs tied into a bundle, like a few sprigs of thyme or rosemary, a few bay leaves, and a small bunch of parsley is all you need, and better than the 8 or 10 herb combos that often make up dried or powdered herbs de provence blend.
they're ok, but fresh is better, imo.

btw, robo, the stew comes out best if you use cuts of meat like shoulder chops and neck chunks, including the bones. the marrow and other gelatin that comes out of the bones makes the stew thick, and hearty. and sucking on the neck cartelidge soothes the savage breast.


----------



## vikicooks (Jan 22, 2006)

*goat meat*

 We cook our goat meat on top of the stove with olive oil,garlic,onions-what ever else we want to put with it. We handle it the same as lean beef roast. The children at my school just really don't want to eat the goats, but the adults like it.


----------

